# Colombian Tegu Clutch (with Pictures)



## malevolence714 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been incubating a clutch of col tegu eggs now for about 65 days. I was wondering about when should they be hatching. I did the candle light on them and I can see them in there moving around and all. So does anyone know how much longer?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Col Tegu Clutch*



malevolence714 said:


> I have been incubating a clutch of col tegu eggs now for about 65 days. I was wondering about when should they be hatching. I did the candle light on them and I can see them in there moving around and all. So does anyone know how much longer?



What is your incubation temps? At 87-89 it takes Argentines 58-62 days. Do you have any pictures of them, and how many did they produce?


----------



## malevolence714 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Colombian Tegu Clutch*




















So Its been 60 plus days and I was wondering if I should attemp to pip them the way you did on your video. Also if you have any tips for me for when they hatch as far as care and what to expect. This is my first clutch so I dont want to ruin it.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Col Tegu Clutch*



VARNYARD said:


> malevolence714 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been incubating a clutch of col tegu eggs now for about 65 days. I was wondering about when should they be hatching. I did the candle light on them and I can see them in there moving around and all. So does anyone know how much longer?
> ...



Response from another post:



malevolence714 said:


> I have them incubating at 88 degrees right now. She laid 7 eggs, the last one she laid was not fertile and then about a week into it i ended up losing 3 more so right now I have 3 left


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you keeping the eggs in the cage with the tegu? Also do not try to pip the eggs, they will hatch when they are ready. You will need lots of small crickets and ground turkey for the babies, also a tank set up with news paper and UV lighting.


----------



## malevolence714 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Colombian Tegu Clutch*

No, they are in the incubator that dragon dave posted. I made a smaller version. Also, although the tegus in the egg are active and theres lots of veins and everything, the eggs themselves are changing, getting like divots in them. Should I be worried?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Colombian Tegu Clutch*



malevolence714 said:


> No, they are in the incubator that dragon dave posted. I made a smaller version. Also, although the tegus in the egg are active and theres lots of veins and everything, the eggs themselves are changing, getting like divots in them. Should I be worried?



Are you talking about dents? If so you need to add a little moisture.


----------



## malevolence714 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes that a better description. So what should the humidity be? I have it at 50 right now.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

malevolence714 said:


> Yes that a better description. So what should the humidity be? I have it at 50 right now.



The medium should be damp to the touch, and the humidity should be 80-90%. I mix my medium 1 part water, by weight to two parts dry medium, by weight, 16oz of water to 32oz of dry medium. Another words, one pound of water to two pound of medium.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 28, 2008)

Do the eggs dent right before hatching like beardies and snakes?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> Do the eggs dent right before hatching like beardies and snakes?



No, tegu eggs get firmer during incubation and liquid even squirts out of them when they are hatching.


----------



## malevolence714 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmm. So would it be same to assume they could hatch sometime this week? Also can I feed the babies small mealworms?


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, I can't wait to see these babies!!!!!


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sweet, this is gonna be the first.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome, First CB's?


----------



## BSM (Dec 28, 2008)

now thats something to be proud of. Who can really say that without lying? (you can). cant wait to see babies


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 29, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > Do the eggs dent right before hatching like beardies and snakes?
> ...


A few of my Blue Tegu eggs were slightly dented before hatching. I misted and mixed the substrate but didn't add much, I didn't want to screw it up so close to hatching. A little too dry is better than too wet (mold).

They probably won't all hatch at once. Give them 3 or 4 days after the first hatches before you "tickle" the egg to entice him to come out.


----------



## malevolence714 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay I will definitely be keeping an eye since it seems so close. LOL I catch myself at night waking up to check on them. Im so nervous/excited. I hope one of them looks like my male. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

thats cool,,i hope everything works out for you!! KEEP US POSTED!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 29, 2008)

Gosh, I hope I get a job soon...I want one of these babies!!! I've always loved the look of the golds, but hate buying WC (or farm raised...captive born...etc).


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

i know what you mean,,


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow future might be looking bright for the Columbians. I hope they grow up big and strong and NICE, lol. I wonder if being CB will help to subdue the aggresive nature of Columbians. I can't wait to read more. Best of luck and I can't wait to see the babies too. WOW again,


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

You are the first one that I know of to produce Colombians, or even get this close, great job!!


----------



## malevolence714 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for your support and help. Hopefully everything continues to go well. If i succeed it is because of the help and knowledge that I have picked up here from all of you so thank you all again.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is so exciting...I can't wait for them to hatch. Good luck =)


----------



## malevolence714 (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, 74 Days encounting. Do you think I should be worried? Can't they die if they stay in there too long?


----------



## tupinambinae (Jan 5, 2009)

congratulation to your first clutch. This could be the first US-CB of gold tegus. 

I had also clutches of Tupinambis teguixin. The incubation took 177 days. Incubationtemp. 29,5c (85,1 Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â°F). 

If you are interested to see my first hatchling just watch this:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VrzXWxikJo&feature=channel_page">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VrzXWxi ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWBo9S6VA-U&feature=channel_page">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWBo9S6V ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLxuoooGXIk&feature=channel_page">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLxuoooG ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->


BR,

Benjamin

(BTW, I life in Germany and I am keeping columbians since 8 years)


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 5, 2009)

Cute vids!!!!


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool video's!


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 5, 2009)

malevolence714 said:


> Okay, 74 Days encounting. Do you think I should be worried? Can't they die if they stay in there too long?



anybody got some info on this???????????


----------



## tupinambinae (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Boozer,

it tooks more than 170 days, so no worries.


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 5, 2009)

tupinambinae said:


> Hi Boozer,
> 
> it tooks more than 170 days, so no worries.



damn thats a long wait


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 5, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> tupinambinae said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Boozer,
> ...



are you sure about the duration? i've seen them and as of now they are filling the whole egg! 170 days seems like a long time


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

Especially when Argentine Tegu's hatch in 60 days!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe they have 10 hour days in Germany like our 24 hour days in the states.


----------



## tupinambinae (Jan 6, 2009)

You cannot compare those two species. They are in the same genus but have a totally different ecology and behavior. This depends also on incubation.

First record of captive breed goldens I actually know was at Washington DC - Zoo. It took 154 days in this case, so maybe Washington DC is to close to europe and got also a 10 hours day ;-)
Please see the paper of Brenda Hall 1978 which I found <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/ScientificPublications/pdfs/932280b2-799b-4694-a311-0a43de1308cc.pdf">http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/ ... 1308cc.pdf</a><!-- m -->

KÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¶hler (1989) had a incubation of about 169 days.

references:
Hall, B. J. 1978. Notes on the husbandry, behavior . and breeding of captive tegu lizards. Tupinambis teguixin Int. Zoo Ybook.
KÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¶hler, Gunther & Bert Langerwerf (2000): Tejus - Lebensweise, Pflege, Zucht. - Offenbach (Herpeton-Verlag)
KÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¶hler, G. (1989): Lebensweise, Haltung und Nachzucht von Tupinambis teguixin (Linnaeus, 1758) (Sauria: Teiidae). - Salamandra, Bonn, 25(1): 25-38


----------



## malevolence714 (Jan 18, 2009)

So, its been 87 days en counting. The eggs seem to have gotten a little bigger and they are very tight and solid. The tegus are still kicking inside and its not as easy to see into the egg anymore. So I think thats a good sign. Ill post if there is any change at all.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool man keep us updated. Do you plan on sell any? If so, how much?


----------



## tupinambinae (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

It would be a sensation if they hatch within 150 days. The fastes recorded incubation of T. teguixin. I am really excited what happens.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 19, 2009)

I just saw this thread for the first time. Too cool and good luck!


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 5, 2009)

OK SOOOO were at 132 days? About? any word or any luck with the eggs????


----------



## malevolence714 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sadly I lost one of the eggs 3 days age. We opened the yellowed shriveled egg and found a fully developed pinkish striped tegu inside. I only have 2 eggs left and it seem like they are going strong. Very good shape and color, although I cannot see into the egg anymore so I think that is a good sign. The earliest incubation time ive heard of was 155. The max I think was 179? Ill keep you guys updated if there is any other changes.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 6, 2009)

malevolence714 said:


> Sadly I lost one of the eggs 3 days age. We opened the yellowed shriveled egg and found a fully developed pinkish striped tegu inside. I only have 2 eggs left and it seem like they are going strong. Very good shape and color, although I cannot see into the egg anymore so I think that is a good sign. The earliest incubation time ive heard of was 155. The max I think was 179? Ill keep you guys updated if there is any other changes.



Sorry to hear that. How many eggs did you start with?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 6, 2009)

Did you take pictures of your opening the yellow egg? This is very interesting stuff and I'd love to see them if you did!! Good luck with the remaining 2, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## rule6660 (Apr 4, 2009)

Any luck???


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 4, 2009)

rule6660 said:


> Any luck???



Agreed, its been awhile since you posted about the eggs.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 19, 2009)

did they hatch? how long was incubation ?


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 19, 2009)

dude's my neighbor and no they didnt hatch went full term but it was like they were stillborn. SUCKS!!


----------

